# Source For Water Fill Center?



## jlm1216819 (Mar 10, 2009)

Anyone know of a source to purchase the combination water fill / city water connection panel for an 04 Outback 21RS? It says B&B on it and is about 7.5" x 5.25" Any help would be appreciated....

Thanks


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

jlm1216819 said:


> Anyone know of a source to purchase the combination water fill / city water connection panel for an 04 Outback 21RS? It says B&B on it and is about 7.5" x 5.25" Any help would be appreciated....
> 
> Thanks


Camping world and any RV dealer should have one. Saw these at tweetys.
crunchman


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I had to replace mine earlier this year too. I found mine here. This link is to the one that fit my OB and sounds like yours too. All holes line up perfectly. Of all the online rv stores I found this one was by far the cheapest and quick shipping too. The first hatch I received had a bad check valve and I didn't realize it until three months later. I emailed Makarios RV and they responded quickly and put me in contact with someone at JR Products. They immediately sent out a replacement check valve(a great feature btw of the new/replacement hatches) at no charge. Good luck.

Brad


----------



## jlm1216819 (Mar 10, 2009)

bradnjess said:


> I had to replace mine earlier this year too. I found mine here. This link is to the one that fit my OB and sounds like yours too. All holes line up perfectly. Of all the online rv stores I found this one was by far the cheapest and quick shipping too. The first hatch I received had a bad check valve and I didn't realize it until three months later. I emailed Makarios RV and they responded quickly and put me in contact with someone at JR Products. They immediately sent out a replacement check valve(a great feature btw of the new/replacement hatches) at no charge. Good luck.
> 
> Brad


Thanks! Ordered one today... Appreciate the assistance!


----------

